# Sick clown loach?



## kayceepete (Sep 19, 2012)

For the past 3 days my clown has been staying at the back of the tank, on his side, flailing like he's almost having a seizure. Now, finally, he's went to a different rock to hideout, but he's still acting a bit off. 
I've read that it could be shock from lighting, ich, too many things!! Please help if you can!! 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------

